# Morocco for first timers



## Scattycat

Thanks to Alshymer for lighting the blue touch-paper of enthusiasm in an earlier post. 

We are also now considering a visit to Morocco.

So, before our enthusiasm fizzles out on the damp squib of anxiety, can any of those more experienced travellers out there pass on any more useful tips for novices considering their first visit to Morocco?

We're spoilt here in France 'cause fresh water and waste disposal places are plentiful, but how plentiful are they over there? . . . and what about bottled gas? 

Any advice and tips will be gratefully received.


----------



## tonka

Scatty,,

I just read this before I have to rush out..
We are first timers going on the 16th Jan so have gathered a bit of info on it all. Passed some on already to Alshymer..
Will PM you when I get back in later but sure others will be along soon.

Cant wait to go...  leaving UK on 9th Jan..


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Have been twice with Ray Desert Detours. Feel sure if you contact them with any specific question, they will be helpful. They have stated this on previous info to us. One thing to be mentioned is should you see a circle of stones in the road, this will probably indicate a hole in the road surface within the ring of stones. Desert Detours really do take the tourers off the beaten track and are superb in what they do. Go for it, you will have a supa dupa time.


----------



## jedi

Addie's blog is well worth a read:

http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco

You've probably looked here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-130.html

There's a massive of amount of info here and from experienced travellers.

Jed


----------



## selstrom

Look here

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/updates/


----------



## oldtart

yes, Scattycat, as organplayer says, go for it.

We have been four times with DD. We do the tour and then stay on, either with others on the tour or go off on our own.

I was very nervous the first time, but it is very reassuring to be with Ray and his team. We certainly have visited places that we would never have gone to on our own.

We also found it very valuable having Ray and his Moroccan assistants who are able to explain basic facts,various customs the culture of the people etc. 

There's lots of info on the various postings on this site which I am sure you will find helpful.

You can buy bottled water at all the little shops in the villages. We managed with gas. I think Ray has posted somewhere that you can buy bottled gas over there if needs be.

The one thing I would say is, do not expect camp sites as in Spain and France. Most are very basis, though there are more being built. We did use the Vicarious Books guide. It had just come out so I think they have added more.

As I said before - Go for it. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time.

Val


----------



## ethnicall

We have been for the last five winters & really enjoy it.
I have finally got around to adding our last 3 years trips to my blog which you can read here
drycamper blog
Hope you enjoy it
Mark


----------



## oldtart

Hi Mark

I really enjoyed your Moroccan blogs. They brought back many happy memories. 

You have visited many of the places we've been to. I was delighted to read that Renate and Paul have finally got their permit.isn't it a super campsite? I think we were probably on your favourite 'plot' with the views.

Our favourite places are Tafroute, the campsite where you can either park inside the walls or outside with the views! and Moulay Bousselham by the lagoon, watching the sunset.

Val


----------



## ethnicall

Hi Val, glad you enjoyed the blogs.
Zebra Camping at Cascades d'Ouzoud has got to be the best camping in Maroc, we love it there.
Also the site in Tafraoute you refer to, Les Trois Palmieres is in such a great setting, we always stop there outside the wall with the views. I put a review of it in the MHF Campsite Review which has a few pictures.
We probably won't get there this winter due to family illness.
Cheers Mark


----------



## oldtart

Hi Mark
Yes that's the campsite at Tafroute. I'm not at home at the moment and couldn't remember the name!

There's also that wonderful village near Zebra campsite that had the library. Renate arranged for us to have a guided tour there. Our guide lived there with his family and we ended the tour at his home with a wonderful meal of home made bread, dipped in theirown olive oil, nuts, honey, cakes etc. We actually bought some of the oil. 

She took us there, but next time we would like to walk it from the waterfall with the same guide who took us round the village.

I'm sure it won't be long before we are back in Maroc.

Val


----------



## OurTour

Hi Scattycat

We visited Morocco for the first time last year and loved it - we'll grew to love it, we were papping ourselves when we first got there.

We posted a daily blog while we toured the country, this is the first post where we got our tickets and stocked up with food.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/carlos-lidl-friends-of-the-morocco-bound/

Hopefully you'll find loads of useful information in the posts. We've also written a couple of books - one about our adventure and the other a guide to going to Morocco - if you're interested they're in the Our Books section of our site.

Hope you do go and have a great time. We're in Tunisia right now and the mineret next to us is just singing out the call to prayer - it's beautiful (but when we first heard it in Morocco I thought it was an air raid siren - that's how nervous I was).

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------

